# Territorial Barking!! Make it stop.



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

I adopted Atticus about a year ago. This guy was left in the yard or a warehouse with no social skills. Since he has been with me his social skills are better but when I am away for work or any other activity he is in the backyard. I live in a community where the houses are made REALLY close to each other and my side yard is parallel to the big street which has a lot of foot traffic. This is the problem. He barks and barks at everything even sometimes at nothing. I have gotten like 4 or 5 complaints from different neighbors. One neighbor doesn't have the rights to complain because when they do certain adults activities they are louder than (insert imagination here). Well my main question is how do I get him to lessen the barking I have tried everything so far as in giving him treats and letting him know its ok. I even paid some of the neighbor kids to play by the side yard so he can get used to it. I was thinking about the E. collar training. Please let me know if anybody have a solution to this. Thanks in advance.

Jake


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest crate training him and keep him inside the house when you are away. It is too dangerous to leave your dog outside, somebody could end up taunting your dog, and make things go back to square one, and secondly someone could end up throwing things over the fence that could hurt or kill your dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, i agree, we often don't think about how unsafe it is to leave dogs out unsupervised while we're away. i know it might seem like you're being restrictive to your dog, but what you'd actually be doing is protecting him. people often don't realize the really awful things that can happen to dogs left alone outdoors.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

My wife and I went to dinner tonight at around 7:30pm. We arrived home at around 8:30pm. We opened the backdoor of the house to let our dogs in. Well our border collie was covered in blood. Next we saw our other 3 dogs all bloody. I didn't see Heidi our oldest GSD. I grabbed my flashlight and went out back to look to see where all the blood was coming from. I called Heidi and no answer. I searched the backyard. I found her in the doggie condo covered in blood. She was bleeding very badly from the right side of her neck, elbow, and side. The cedar shavings in the dog house were covered in blood. I crawled inside to tend to her. We grabbed her up. We made a quick check of the other dogs and they had a few minor scrapes. We rushed to the emergency vets. Heidi was bleeding very badly. She had lost a lot of blood, but had not gone into shock. We arrived at the vet hospital. At this point we though maybe the dogs had a fight. The vet sedated her and started to shave her fur at the wounds.

He came and told us she had been shot close range with a shotgun. ( Past post)

I pasted a past post of a person who left there dogs out in a fenced area for an hour or so and some sick b**tard shot them.I wouldn't leave them out when I was not home.


----------



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG!! I am so sorry to hear about your dog I had no idea people can get so violent. I do crate him quite often when I am away sometime I both of my dogs in the backyard to play for couple of hours when I am home he will even disregard the play and bark. This is why I want to see if there is anything that will help him keep it under control or help me keep is barking under control.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It wasn't my dog that got shot ,it was a post a week ago from another member.I don't let my dogs out if I can't supervise because with my luck I would end up with a dog that got stolen or shot at.I live on a fairly busy road that people use as a short cut to town.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

The thing with the people that there dog got shot in there back yard is that they weren't a nuisance to anyone.There was no reason at all for these dogs to be bothered. You just don't know know a days what sicko will be in your neighborhood.


----------

